# New Girl in the City. Need Advise for Setting Up a Gallery (PLEASE HELP!!!!)



## Nana S. (Jul 6, 2014)

HI everyone!! 

I am new here! Ok- i have alot of questions to ask but i will just start with 1. 

My name is Nadya and i am planning to move to Kuala Lumpur in September. I am a Singaporean and my mum is from Penang. I set up an online gallery for the Malaysia market since last september and i have been receiving alot of request to visit our gallery. I am moving in and out very often and i am currently searching for a space- maybe less than 800sqft at a budget of RM1000 or less. I have a tight budget. 

My business profile is that i dont need really need to have high human traffic as my business is online and visiting is via appointments only (although in a way its nice to have a shopfront if the budget is right) My most ideal place will be a shophouse where it is safe, with train station, cafes and sports club(if possible). I like it to be a little away from the city as i know KL traffic is so crazy! I need to be in an environment where it is energetic and full of life! I believe that my environment plays a huge part in my well being and productivity level. 

Is this realistic? My question is - based on my profile, which area is best for me to set up a gallery? 

Please help!!! 

Nadya


----------



## Nana S. (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi Skaeb

Thanks for your reply. It's for an art gallery. Basically I just need a big wide space with empty walls. I don't need many furniture. For existing space, I don't mind having a table or sofa.


----------



## crackedbox (Aug 15, 2013)

Nana S. said:


> HI everyone!!
> 
> I am new here! Ok- i have alot of questions to ask but i will just start with 1.
> 
> ...


I would recommend you to get a landed house and run your operation from there. Looking at your budget of RM1000 it too little. If you can raise your budget to RM2000-RM2500 then possible to look around


----------



## RAKA1 (Nov 12, 2013)

*rental*



Nana S. said:


> Hi Skaeb
> 
> Thanks for your reply. It's for an art gallery. Basically I just need a big wide space with empty walls. I don't need many furniture. For existing space, I don't mind having a table or sofa.


u can rent a nice house near wangsa maju LRT station within 900RM.
LRT, Mall and lots of other things will be near to your place. plus its quite far from busy traffic area.:welcome:


----------

